# Slow downloads from CycleChat at busy times?



## swee'pea99 (23 Jul 2011)

Recently I've been finding CC a bit sluggish - even on occasion pretty much unusable - when I use it in the evenings. Has anyone else had problems? I use Opera, and after experimenting I get the impression that Internet Explorer is less prone to this, but I wondered if anyone else was having similar experiences, generally and/or with particular browsers.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2011)

swee said:


> I have experienced that from time to time and I also use Opera. I haven't accessed CycleChat with other browsers for a while. I might experiment this evening to see if I can see any differences with Firefox and IE.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Aug 2011)

I've had quite a few delays on CycleChat today as well. I've been using other sites in other tabs at the same time and they were running fine so it isn't my PC or ISP to blame.


----------



## Shaun (3 Aug 2011)

Let's see how it goes with the additional memory in the server. I'm hoping it will remove any bottlenecks, but if it continues afterwards, I'll look at increasing the spare server settings in Apache to see if that helps.

Short version: wait for new memory, if not I'll twiddle with it.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2011)

Sorry Shaun, but CC is running like a dog for me today and I'm talking a 3-legged obese Corgi not a race-fit greyhound!

It is equally bad using Opera or Firefox.

My internet connection is connecting speedily to other sites.


----------



## Shaun (25 Aug 2011)

Database issue. I'm looking at it.


----------



## Shaun (25 Aug 2011)

Admin said:


> Database issue. I'm looking at it.



Should be settling down again now, and once the query backlog is sorted - back up to speed.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2011)

yup, it was a bit slow for half hour, no back up to speed


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2011)

That's more like it!


----------



## Shaun (25 Aug 2011)

ColinJ said:


> That's more like it!



We aim to please ...


----------

